# duplex feeder through unit



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Two separate meters with disconnects for each


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I usually use a meter disconnect combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Customer supplied two cans that POCO gave him, so the main is separate panel. I wanted a uni-pack...

What about your feed through to the far unit?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

The wire cannot be ran inside the other unit it must run directly. You will prob end up putting this in conduit. In some jurisdictions you can feed through units but it has to be in metal conduit like EMT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't run wire through one unit to feed the other? That must be a local building code thing?

I've done it all the time here. Never failed. Always fused outside by the meter. SER from there.

I remember a coworker being all pissed of because he failed an inspection. He built a service on each side of a duplex house, the power company would only give him one drop. 

I used to put PVC sleeves between the box plate on multi-family's after the framers built the deck. Then the mason would come in and run the block fire wall up as the framers went up. The sleeves save a lot of time dragging the SER between basements.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

The city wants to run two drops to the house, one on the north end and one on the south end. SER is already in place so we are fighting it. Since there is no firewall, I'm insistant that it's one structure and needs one drop with two mains in proximity to each other.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

If it's a muni owned POCO and the building department is on
POCO's side , IMO , I would just do what they are describing
and set 2 services.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would think two services would be a code violation in this case.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

lighterup said:


> If it's a muni owned POCO and the building department is on
> POCO's side , IMO , I would just do what they are describing
> and set 2 services.


You and I both know I'll cave and they'll be two drops but I can still be annoyed


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

backstay said:


> I would think two services would be a code violation in this case.


I agree but how do you fight? The inspector says the difference between a duplex and townhouse is "above his pay grade" and thinks a block wall with a shared attic space is a firewall because it's block. 

There is literally one inspector for building, MEPs, everything. The same inspector that disallows the SER is making sure the driveway is dust free gravel. 

The city owns the electric utility. 

Logic doesn't seem to apply.


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

matt1124 said:


> I agree but how do you fight? The inspector says the difference between a duplex and townhouse is "above his pay grade" and thinks a block wall with a shared attic space is a firewall because it's block.
> 
> There is literally one inspector for building, MEPs, everything. The same inspector that disallows the SER is making sure the driveway is dust free gravel.
> 
> ...


I understand the annoyance. I worked several years in small town southern Utah. Same inspector for everything. 2 of them for the town. They knew next to nothing about any of it. 
Inspector pulls into the job one day. Has a reunion with one of the apprentices. When he leaves I ask apprentice how he knew him. 
Joe the Apprentice: "We worked together at Walmart a year ago."
Me: "how did he get a job as an inspector"
Joe the apprentice: "his dad works for the city."
True story 






Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## djcgtr (Jan 22, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> Two separate meters with disconnects for each
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did part of a duplex (2 story) last year and finished second floor a month ago.
AHJ asked for dual meter base w/ disconnects right below the base.
200 amp from the triplex into dual meter base, 100 amp, 4 wire feeds from disconnects to each sub panel, one basement/first floor and the other panel in the second floor.

AHJ all happy with everything (NE Ohio rural county)


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

FAIL!

Called for rough today. Along with a few little things, here's what failed:
-Aluminum service conductors on top side of meter don't say "sunlight resistant"
-Feeder CAN run through the first unit to second, but must be EMT, *COPPER ONLY, no SER.*
-SER feeder from first floor panel to second floor panel of same unit must be *COPPER ONLY*

All the aluminum has to come out. Top half of meter can only for aluminum, if sunlight marked, per the city owned utility. I bucked, and then when the code book came out, the inspector really started getting pissed. We got MUB (the city utility) on the phone, they confirmed it. They won't even run the drop if the tails aren't sunlight marked.

"You can bring the state out on this if you don't agree but you can be sure they'll find a lot more to gig you on than I did."


----------

